# removal norplant



## Jaynine122 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you bill the removal of a norplant at the time of tubal ligation. If so what code I cant seem to find one?? THanks!!


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Janine,

Removal of norplant would be 11976.

Kris


----------

